# question about oil drain plug wrench size



## chevy01xtreme (May 26, 2008)

i am going to do my own oil change on my own 2008 nissan altima 2.5s and wanted to know the wrench size or socket size for the oil drain plug.

i am gonna use Amsoil full synthetic oil  

Thanks,
Joe-


----------



## chevy01xtreme (May 26, 2008)

also it says its takes 4 7/8 qts with a oil filter change...?


----------



## IPasternak2004 (Dec 24, 2008)

14 mm wrench and yea 4.7 qts


----------

